
Show HN: smooth-scrollbar – customize scrollbars with smooth scrolling - Dolphin_Wood
https://github.com/idiotWu/smooth-scrollbar
======
Dolphin_Wood
Hey guys, customizable scrollbar again - it's annoying! However I was asked to
build a custom scrollbar in a SPA project, I tried almost all the scrollbar
plugins in the Github and I just couldn't find a perfect one. So I wrote this
one, and I think it's time to bring it to the world after half a year's
development. Feedback on the code is more than welcome!

